# Chongqing,all that you can't leave behind



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

i thought i saw a news report that described Chongqing as one of the biggest cities in China... or was it just the fastest-growing? 

Anyway, truly awesome. Keep it coming, China!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

south said:


> i thought i saw a news report that described Chongqing as one of the biggest cities in China... or was it just the fastest-growing?
> 
> Anyway, truly awesome. Keep it coming, China!


I don't know whether Chongqing is one of the biggest cities in China,but I'm sure that Chongqing city proper is one of the fastest growing major cities in China.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

E Gong Yan bridge.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chongqing Library


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Very progressive yet still very 'Chinese'. 

I like your style Chongqing!:cheers:


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Chongqing will have a bright future. These days, in stock market, all sectors about Chongqing and Chengdu soared up significantly as the central government has selected Chongqing and Chengdu as pilot reform cities targeting coordinated rural and urban development through reforms in all sectors. The final aim of the development is to make rural farmers and migrant workers able to enjoy the same rights, public services and living conditions as urban residents do. This is very good movement. 
Best wishes to Chongqing.


----------



## greenlay (Jul 14, 2006)

Chongqing Hunangjueping-world's first Graffiti street


----------



## Mahaputra (May 20, 2003)

that graffiti street is such a brilliant idea...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

It's very ugly imo. As ugly as any other graffiti.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

This is mid-town in the northern city


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Still...


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

North again.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

4


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## Ritz (May 18, 2007)

Its not as mesmerizing and important that these skyscrapers exist; its the factthat China could make a 180 turn around within 2.5 decades.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

What do you mean that Chongqing is not a big city? It is China's 3rd largest so it is really big even with Chinese standards. City population 4,3 million inh.
http://www.world-gazetteer.com/wg.p...&geo=-54&srt=npan&col=aohdq&pt=c&va=&srt=pnan

Excellent shots!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

it's not the 3rd largest


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

ihilaryduff said:


> chongqing 30 millions ppl . 20 millions ppl are farmer.
> 
> city ??



You have problems with farmers? They play as much role as any other people. Without them we would be dead.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hongyadong








































































































































Phase 2 coming. Includes a 300m~ tower :banana:


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Hyongyadong is nice. I wish theres a Chinese city dedicated in pure Chinese architecture.


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

this is a new constructed building or ancient building?

i like this building, so unique, beautiful


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow amazing, I always wish chinese cities have more street life such as small shops, terrace cafés and street view restaurants...


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

:bow::bow::bow: Hands down Chongqing


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Wow amazing, I always wish chinese cities have more street life such as small shops, terrace cafés and street view restaurants...


yaya.... Asian's street life :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Chongqing in a way look like New York, it's the impression I get from looking at today's banner


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

chongqing is ugly and dirty . stop show la 

重庆还有脸 现？？


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

^^注意言语，这里禁止地域攻击


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

ihilaryduff said:


> chongqing is ugly and dirty . stop show la
> 
> 重庆还有脸 现？？


you dont know chongqing is a fog city from ancient times?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Dazhulin（大竹林）,northern suburb


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Chongqing is already very impressive, and the future looks wonderful for it ( talking about skyscrapers and a massive skyline )


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

This is the first time to show you CQ's eastern suburb,hope you enjoy.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Still eastern suburb


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> Chongqing is already very impressive, and the future looks wonderful for it ( talking about skyscrapers and a massive skyline )


Thanks ZZ-II.There're really massive under construction projects both in the city and in the suburbs of Chongqing.The property sales of Chongqing city proper is already ranked the 3rd in China only ahead by Shanghai and Beijing.Lots of Shanghai and Beijing located developers come to Chongqing to learn how to make the gardens,Yeah,I think Chongqing is the one of the best in this regard in China if not the best.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Southern midtown and E Gong Yan bridge in the night.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Hell density, heaven density, Chongqing density.
(Most pics 4-5 years old, still amazing)


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

wow, amazing pics z0rg


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

wow chonqing is so impressive! :hammer:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

2


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

3


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

4


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

5


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

simply amazing


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

1900










1920










1950










1986










1998










2000










2004










2005










2007


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ marcopolo*

^^ Wow! And I thought Shanghai's Pudong District's and Shenzhen's transitions were dramatic! :uh:  :shocked:

BTW, what the hell happened to Chongqing in the 1920s. It looked like an atomic bomb was dropped on top of it. I mean, the entire Yuzhong Peninsula looked totally destroyed! et:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

another textbook development of China. Great pictures!


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

Some more, published on SC before..


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

What a drastic change.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i think 1900 pic is better look than 1920. lol


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Recent pics,winter is coming










Tongjuyuanjing tower


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 15, 2007)

I can not view the historical pictures. Can you reload to other servers?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Vagabond said:


> I can not view the historical pictures. Can you reload to other servers?


Macpolo has done.

One more


----------



## Vagabond (Jul 15, 2007)

^^
I like this gate.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Vagabond said:


> ^^
> I like this gate.


Thanks.^^


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Guanyinqiao（观音桥）,Jiangbei district,Northern midtown.
Guanyinqiao is going to surpass Jiefangbei（解放碑） to be the largest commericial center of CQ in the next three years.



















Three downtown photos


























Nanping（南坪）,Nan'an district,Southern midtown


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

More for Guanyinqiao


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chongqing college town and software park,western suburb(Xiyong，西永)

1.Xiyong software park


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Chongqing college town and software park,western suburb(Xiyong，西永)

2.CQU--Chongqing University


----------

